# Pics,,,,,2 days old



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We lost 3 eggs, but she hatched 4. One Red Star and 3 Astrolorps. Of course we are so proud of her. Good momma


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute. lol we have the same dog crate and I was just talking to DH about putting it in the coop when my silkies hatch out their eggs they'r sitting on.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, great job little momma!  A happy healthy nice family.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nicely done! That'll do hen. That'll do.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Nicely done! That'll do hen. That'll do.


*Ha-Ha !!!
*Your posting, *Energyvet*, reminds me of an old "Western Saying" regarding Cowboys:

" He'll do..(to Ride-the-Range with). He'll do."

( It's a _BIG COMPLIMENT _!!! ) 

NICE LOOKING chicks, catlady6200 *!

*They'll be GREAT Egg-Layers *! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope so retired,,,,,so hoping we don't get more than one roo out of them. Would rather they all be chickens, not roos. But do have a home for one if it turns out that way. Not to keen on butchering one of my friends. Killed to many of them as a kid and just don't like the job.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*JUST A GUESS...*BUT...
It wouldn't _SURPRISE _me a bit....IF they ALL turned out to be HENS *!!!
*Many times...IF they don't have a "white-spot" on their heads....they will be Hens -- when we talk of "half-breeds" such as Black Stars (F-1) and Red Stars (F-1).....
....but THAT is dependent upon their breeding, of course.
I don't see ANY "white-spots" upon their heads.
*Be HOPEFUL !!!*
_MAYBE _you'll be very LUCKY ! 

ReTIRED
*P.S. *WHEN I happen to BUY "day-old chicks" at the local Feed-Stores....I avoid the ones with "white-spots" on their heads. THIS does NOT hold true in MANY circumstances....BUT _TRUE _sometimes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It was from the movie Babe. Lol. 

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> It was from the movie Babe. Lol.
> 
> That'll do pig, that'll do.


I LOVE the movie!


----------

